# Mikrofon zu leise



## jensfunk (13. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Mikro zugelegt um über den MSN Messenger Audio Unterhaltungen durchführen zu können.
Leider muss ich das Mikro immer direkt am Mund haben (und ich meine wirklich direkt) um überhaupt verstanden zu werden.

Ich habe schon in der Systemsteuerung unter Sounds und Audiogeräte geschaut und dort alles was ich finden konnte auf Laut gestellt und unter dem Punkt "Stimme" auch den Hardware Test durchgeführt aber auch bei diesem Test musste ich das Mikro ganz nah am Mund haben damit überhaupt Signale durchkamen.

Hat jemand ne Idee was man da noch machen kann


----------



## ullision (15. November 2004)

In der Systemsteuerung bei den Audioeigenschaften kannst ja die auch die Aufnahmeeigenschaften einstellen....schau dort mal obs beim Microfon ne Checkbox gibt...wenn ja klick die mal an. Meistens is da nen "MIC-Boost" oder sowas.  :suspekt:


----------



## jensfunk (15. November 2004)

Hi,

da gibt es bei mir den Punkt "1 Mikrofon Verstärker" der auch aktiviert ist.


----------

